
Bob Beck: Adventures in OpenBSD Pledge – BSDCan 2018 (video) - notaplumber
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXO6nelFt-E
======
notaplumber
Talk abstract w/ slides:
[https://www.bsdcan.org/2018/schedule/events/968.en.html](https://www.bsdcan.org/2018/schedule/events/968.en.html)

